# estivation



## Hippiesicle (May 18, 2009)

It seems I've only had Zen outside for a few weeks. It hit 108 today in Phoenix. Just curious if the same rules for hibernation apply for estivation. It was so hot outside today that I woke her/him up for a drink of water. Whats the ins and outs?


----------



## aktech23 (May 20, 2009)

Mine lives outside 365 24/7 in Tempe, it's 10" right now.


----------



## Crazy1 (May 20, 2009)

Hippiesicle said:


> Just curious if the same rules for hibernation apply for estivation. Whats the ins and outs?



Could you explain a little more what exactly you are asking?


----------



## chelonologist (May 21, 2009)

When it gets hot, it's best to have a retreat (like an underground burrow or cave) that is cooler then the ambient temperature that the tortoise will experience at the ground surface. Desert tortoises will become less active during hot weather and hide in their burrow or cave, though it's technically not a true aestivation.


----------

